# Amazon Sword blooming?



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

I think my Amazon Sword is about to bloom, but I wanted to double check with the experts because this is my first (aquatic) plant that produces flowers.

Also, is there anything I need to do such as letting the flower spike going out of the tank if it gets there?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Definitely a flower stalk. It will keep growing towards the surface until it breaks the water then it will bloom pale white flowers and if you leave it long enough the little flowers will start growing new plants right off the stalk! It self pollinates. Congrats


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

It must be the season because my sword is doing the same thing at the moment. I'm hoping for blooms so I can take some pictures!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pics will be good! I always thought amazon swords bloomed when they reached a certain size since I've only ever seen larger plants flower, but I'm not sure, perhaps it is environmental as well.


----------



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Definitely a flower stalk. It will keep growing towards the surface until it breaks the water then it will bloom pale white flowers and if you leave it long enough the little flowers will start growing new plants right off the stalk! It self pollinates. Congrats


When the stalk breaks the water, does it need some additional light for the flowers to bloom?

Also, when the little plants come out, how can I tell when they're ready to be detached from the stalk and be planted in the tank?

BTW, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nope the flowers don't need extra light to bloom there is plenty around the top and plenty of energy being sent up to the buds from the mother plant.

You can detach them whenever you feel like it, they'll grow, but it might take them longer to grow if you remove them when they are very small. Better to leave them on the mother plant until they are 1-2 inches.


----------



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

Got it. Thanks.

I'll post some pictures when the the flowers are out.


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an anubia (anubias?) thats currently got a little cone on it, like on a philodendron or an elephant ear plant.


----------



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

One thing I have done: when you get a plantlet from a sword, pin it to the substrate. When it takes and starts growing, snip the connection to the parent. If you cut them first and then plant them, they take much longer to get established.


----------



## maestrale (Dec 17, 2009)

Got it, it's basically like dealing with a runner. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

I have seen that after some time they will stop growing that is when I took them and cut them off. 
You may see the mother plant and little ones still together in my journal if you click on the 10g picture on the bottom.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks like a baby sword to be to me...


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

To funny....I've an Amazon Sword flowering as well. This particular plant is what spurred my interest in this hobby. In the past they just did a slow death because I did not offer any supplements (Duh) 

Now I have all they require and soon I will be overwhelmed with them...LOL
I have found that the bigger they are on the mother plant the better & faster they will grow later on. I have also found that they flower better if you weigh down the sprouts. I use those lead weights you get with plants at the LFS. This forces the plant to grow toward the light, without the plant getting fried at the top of the water level 

They also require a gravel tab like SeaChem even with adding NPK in a pressurized C02 system. 
HTH


----------



## Sofal (Apr 13, 2013)

Amazons flowering must be at least partially environmental. I've had 2 for years. One was a good size, the other about 6". They have been moved between a few different setups and made for a nice arrangement with the small one in front. Their size hadn't changed for over 6 years. Starting about 6 months ago the little one started growing and finally it's the same as the larger one. I noticed the other day that both had a flower stalk growing. Neither had ever flowered before and now both are getting ready to.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

to funny.... my last reply was in 2010 on this thread.... I still have that same plant! It kept flowering until I did a radical rescape. Now it is just ho humming along as I look for sprouts that I have not seen in at least 2 years. Is Calvin on this board? If so I bet he would be able to shed some light - that dude knows his plants


----------

